# Cheap way to get to Nassau



## jtridle

Is there a cheap way to get to Nassau?  We want transportation there and then will stay in a timeshare either this coming December of January.  I have looked into the day boat that goes to Freeport but it is expensive I think.  The current cost for what they call a split ticket (where you stay over there on the island rather than coming back same day) is $195 for adults and $66 for kids.  I have not checked into airfares from Florida to nassau but will do that.  But does anybody know of any cheaper boats that go over there from anywhere in Florida?  

I don't know for sure that we are going to stay in a Nassau timeshare but that is the way I am leaning.  If we were to take the Discovery boat, which I doubt cause I think we surely can find cheaper air than that, which goes into Freeport only, how would we get over to Nassau, or are they on the same island.  I don't even know this.  Guess I should have done some more research on that point.  

Thanks.


----------



## Dave M

It's not clear what your plans are. I understand that you plan to spend time - perhaps in a timeshare - in Nassau.

Do you also plan to spend time in Florida? *If not*, simply fly directly from Chicago to Nassau. The airfare to Nassau is only about $60 higher than to Miami. *If so*, consider a plane trip with three legs - Chicago to Nassau; Nassau to Miami (or other Florida city); Miami (or other Florida city) to Chicago. That airfare is only about $100 more than round trip to Nassau.

As for going to Freeport and from there to Nassau, forget about doing it as a way to save money (or time). Freeport (which is on Grand Bahama Island) is farther from Nassau (which is on New Providence Island) than from Florida!

I hope you already have a reservation for your Nassau accommodations, if it’s for a timeshare, because it likely won’t be easy to get one at this late date.

As far as I know, the only ship that goes between Florida and Nassau, other than the three-day and longer cruises on major cruise lines, is the Imperial Majesty. Depending on how booked they are, you can sometimes book passage and stay over in Nassau. But it's not cheap. And it's an overnight trip in both directions.


----------



## jtridle

Dave M said:
			
		

> It's not clear what your plans are. I understand that you plan to spend time - perhaps in a timeshare - in Nassau.
> 
> Do you also plan to spend time in Florida? *If not*, simply fly directly from Chicago to Nassau. The airfare to Nassau is only about $60 higher than to Miami. *If so*, consider a plane trip with three legs - Chicago to Nassau; Nassau to Miami (or other Florida city); Miami (or other Florida city) to Chicago. That airfare is only about $100 more than round trip to Nassau.
> 
> I hope you already have a reservation for your Nassau accommodations, if it’s for a timeshare, because it likely won’t be easy to get one at this late date.
> 
> As far as I know, the only ship that goes between Florida and Nassau, other than the three-day and longer cruises on major cruise lines, is the Imperial Majesty. Depending on how booked they are, you can sometimes book passage and stay over in Nassau. But it's not cheap. And it's an overnight trip in both directions.



Yes, I was planning on staying in a timeshare and I am finding availability in Nassau and Freeport for December and January.  I looked at a map after sending initial inquiry and realized that Nassau and Freeport are too far apart to go from one to the other.  My great-niece is trying to talk relatives into gifting her a cruise to anywhere in Caribbean (as a graduation present from college) and funds are very limited for her family to do this.  So we were thinking of her driving to Florida and getting on some type of cruise ship there, or my second thought was that I would contribute the timeshare in the Bahamas if she could drive herself to Florida but then the problem arises of how to get her to Bahamas. I did check into flights and they are as cheap as the Discovery day cruise so it makes no sense to take a boat but the problem is she has never flown and says she is too scared to do it.  I guess we're going to have to go with her original cruise ship idea.  Thanks.


----------



## Carolinian

I used to go to Nassau a couple of times a year, but haven't been now in a while.

In the past, I have found Bahamasair cheaper than anyone else between Florida and Nassau.  I have sometimes found deals on Amtrak and then switched to either Bahamasair or Chalks International seaplanes for the trip across to Nassau.

I have often found that a nested air ticket to Nassau from Raleith-Durham to be cheaper than one straight through.  That was always true for Eastern Airlines, and sometimes true with other carriers.


----------



## boyblue

If you want to avoid flying Imperial Majesty is probably your best option but it won't be your cheapest.

Spirit Air out of O'hare might be an option if she is willing to fly assuming she's in your area.


----------



## Carolinian

I just priced a ticket on Bahamasair from Florida to Nassau - $104 for airfare and $94 for tax.   The governments (probably both) are really gouging air travelers.  It is absolutely ridiculous when nearly half of the total cost is taxes.


----------



## pcgirl54

Does Jet Blue fly out of your area? They had the best prices recently. 
A co worked just flew in April as they are now direct from Boston instead of only NY to Nassau. Far less than I paid last year.

 Last May we flew the now defunct Independence Air Providence/ Ft Lauderdale/ Nassau and on the return trip did a multi leg so we could spend 2 days in Ft Lauderdale. Airfare was only 24.00 more then if we flew straight back. It was not a cheap flight because I waited a little too long for a price drop.
Upon researching the ships from FT Lauderdale or the seaplanes it was very costly and cheaper to fly the regualr routes to Nassau.


----------

